# Presas Arnis Seminar w/ GM Datu Tim Hartman Philadelphia Pennsylvania



## James Miller (Nov 21, 2014)

Presas Arnis Seminar w/ GM Datu Tim Hartman Philadelphia Pennsylvania 

When:
March 14, 2015 
12:00 pm  5:00 pm​
Where:
Folsom Fire Company 
411 Sutton Avenue​Folsom, PA 19033​


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Mar 12, 2015)

Just 2 days away! See you there.
Presas Arnis Seminar w GM Datu Tim Hartman Facebook


----------



## Pittsburgh Arnis (Jan 23, 2016)

Datu Tim Hartman said:


> Just 2 days away! See you there.
> Presas Arnis Seminar w GM Datu Tim Hartman Facebook



I bet this will be a great seminar!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 27, 2016)

Pittsburgh Arnis said:


> I bet this will be a great seminar!


The date on this was back in 2015. So it was a great seminar.


----------

